# 27' Pearson Sailboat, 1988 ?? INFO, Opinion ??



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I got looking at one, for sale, on line.. but I can't seem to find any info 
about the model . .. She looks real nice in the photos... 

Has a wing keel, diesel inboard... 

My concern? She was built at the end of Pearson's era... was she 
built like a Catalina.. aka the clorox of the sea? 

If you know ?? Thanks.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Pearson, IMHO, was one of the better builders of their time. They were not designed to cross the Atlantic in a hurricane, but you don't want to be out there then either. Some of the best Pearson models were built at the end of the Pearson era (1987-1990).

I would look VERY carefully at the deck, especially near stanchions, for soft spots, or delamination. Look at the boat inspection tips thread for a good explanation of what else to look for.


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

Jasper Windvane said:


> I got looking at one, for sale, on line.. but I can't seem to find any info
> about the model . .. She looks real nice in the photos...
> 
> Has a wing keel, diesel inboard...
> ...


I've had an '88 for almost four years now. It's a great boat and gets a lot of compliments. There's also a nice little community of current and former 27 users out there. Check the link below for my blog - although it's been a while since I've posted to it - which has some of the original Pearson info.


----------



## sailoneroad (Jan 24, 2010)

Jasper,

I owned an 89 p-27 Wingkeel with a W-12B inboard extensively for 2yrs, Id be happy to discuss anything that I can tell you. Private message me if youd like, Id even been happy to discuss it via phone if youd find it helpful.

Cheers

AJ


----------



## patchgrillo (Aug 21, 2008)

*access to chainplates*

Is there a way to access the chainplates, rebed stanchions,etc without cutting into fiberglass? I'm looking at a 1987 Pearson 27, and am very interested in it.
Thanks.
Bonnie


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

I rebed my stanchions 2 years ago using the Mainsail method. you can reach all the nuts by taking off the little piece of trim under each one that is attached to the liner. The chain plate come through the deck and turns into a rod the attached at the seat at the bulkhead next to the sink and the icebox. i have not done the chain plates yet. The stanchions at the bow and the stern are a little more trouble but can still be reached. no need to cut any fiberglass.


----------

